# My new 06 GTO m6 running very rich.



## Oldschoolfast (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys, Long time reader, first time owner/poster. Just picked up a 06 gto m6 and i have noticed that it has been getting around 7-10 mpg as well as smelling like unburnt fuel. There are no leaks, and i tested all 4 of the o2 sensors as well as the MAF sensor and they seem to be working fine. I heard the fuel pressure regulator could cause this but wanted some input. Thanks a million!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Any mods on the car? Tuned or bone stock? Either way sounds low on the fuel economy...


----------



## Oldschoolfast (Sep 5, 2011)

Only mods as far as i can tell are suspension related. The skipshift function is disabled so there might be a tune. The mpg meter jumps around from 3-99 so i cant really rely on that for accuracy. I hope its as easy as a bugged out tune.

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TeamLS1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bad tune my friend it is happening more and more these days, do some research and find a local tuner who is experienced with LSX motors, you wil pay about 300-500 for this with dyno pulls


----------



## Oldschoolfast (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh man i hope so. Can i just take it to a dealer and have them flash it back to stock? Or will that not work?
Also, thank you for the replys.

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Oldschoolfast (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, i found something new, i've read and seen that ls2 vally covers have a pcv bung that is connected to the intake through a ubend tube. looking at mine, it has no bung, it looks capped off. The intake port is connected directly to the drivers side valve cover breather port via a rubber hose. looks like someone was messing with this motor. could this be causing my fuel consuption issue?


----------



## Oldschoolfast (Sep 5, 2011)

FIXED! It was just a bad tune. Got it flashed to stock and all is well! Thanks for the assistance guys.

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

